# New ebay section on this site - very bad idea?



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

I have just seen an advert for a TT being broken on ebay with a pic of my car taken from this forum!! wtf!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-225-BAM-F ... 500wt_1156


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Is your piccie of the car hosted in photobucket by any chance???

If so - CHANGE it for something horrid!!!! Seller can't do nowt with it then!!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol how rude!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.

There is a major rant going on about this new feature which got moved to the Flame Room.

This is some kind of fraudulent mining of people's Photobucket accounts. Site admin needs to rethink this strategy fast.

Doug


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Doug Short said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear.
> 
> There is a major rant going on about this new feature which got moved to the Flame Room.
> 
> ...


I fail to see how a seller on ebay who has taken a picture they have found online and used to advertise an item has anything to do with this forum?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Nem said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear oh dear oh dear.
> ...





markusdarkus said:


> I have just seen an advert for a TT being broken on ebay with a pic of my car taken from this forum!! wtf!!!


Sorry, did I miss the OP's point entirely? :? A random person trawled this forum for pictures of a TT and then used it to advertise parts from a car that was not the one being broken. The connection being this forum... Personally, if I wanted a picture of a TT, I would find a 'library picture', not one of someone's actual car.

My interpretation of the general undercurrent of the thread was that it was related to the new eBay listing. If it isn't and we're all mistaken, then fine.

Doug


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't matter if someone searched this forum, the whole internet or the known universe for the picture, it's still got nothing to do with the admin or running of this forum.

The issue needs to be taken up with the owner of the car in the photo and the ebay seller, or ebay themselves.

Any material posted on this forum is placed in the public domain and we can't and don't have to protect it in this way to stop others saving pictures from users posts.

The ONLY connection between this issue and this forum is the fact the issue has been highlighted due to the new ebay sections on this forum where the owner of the photo followed a link to ebay from the automatic ebay item postings.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

As per usual the mods think that the forum is the best and any changes / additions they make are always the right ones to do.

They all ten to forget the people that contribute and simply make comments either for or against any of these changes/addition - their view is just a load of shite and ignored or a smartarse comment of 'how does this prove a link that the TTF is to blame of this so called connection etc'

Won't be the first or last to say but the ebay addition is a pile of shite.

Surely you'd rather run a forum where 95% of the major contributors were happy then for the sake of some crappy revenue from providing a link to the thousands of shitty ebay posts that we all have to now contend with.

:roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT_Tesh said:


> Surely you'd rather run a forum where 95% of the major contributors were happy then for the sake of some crappy revenue from providing a link to the thousands of shitty ebay posts that we all have to now contend with.
> 
> :roll:


I would positively love to. But this is NOT my forum. I have no control over what gets added or removed, no control over the file system, database, servers or anything else connected to the running or maintenance of this website.

I am listed as "Admin" simply for continence, to allow me to help out with day to day basic admin / moderation tasks, but also to have control over the TTOC group and it's members.

The person you need to speak to about this is Jae. Jae owns the site, he develops it and he added the eBay listings.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Nem said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you'd rather run a forum where 95% of the major contributors were happy then for the sake of some crappy revenue from providing a link to the thousands of shitty ebay posts that we all have to now contend with.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats a joke mate he s not bothered i tried contacting him over a month ago still no reply, might try contacting lord luken think it might be easyer, i know how much work u put in to this site and it f**king stinks what help u get
lots of love bigbison


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you thought Nem about what you've written?

Quote - "I am listed as "Admin" simply for continence, to allow me to help out with day to day basic admin / moderation tasks, but also to have control over the TTOC group and it's members."

What control do you need over TTOC Group and its members in regards to this topic?

Its not like the TTOC has their own forum - this is it so moderate it properly and get rid of the shitty ebay links by listening to 'TTOC/TTF' members.

Instead of just passing the buck to Jae. Surely your 'Admin' for a reason.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just said that I have no control or access to anything, and yet you simply tell me to sort it out.

*I Can't!*

You will now notice I've changed my status on this forum to TTOC committee, and no longer admin.

Hopefully this will now reflect what I am, and what role I play more accurately.

Thank you for helping me make this decision.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

In all fairness I don't think this has anything to do with Nick.

The choice to add the ebay links is Jae's.

I'm not 100% sure what the issue is here though. The picture in the ad has nothing to do with ebay links on this forum, it's just someone nicking a picture. As suggested change it to something amusing in your photobucket and it'll soon not get used.

Ebay ads were a pain when they were listed in active topics, but this has been rectified. Unless I'm missing something I don't see how it interferes with forum usage at all now. I for one haven't visted the section as if I want ebay I go directly to it.

On a final note, I do agree with the over moderation that happens on this forum, but this is a completely different discussion and not one for this thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I was the first to complain about the eBay junk, but now they've been taken out of the search results, if you don't go into the section, you don't see them.....

Sorted.

You need to contact the seller and get them to remove the pic, you post it on the internet, people can find it, that's just the way it is.


----------

